# TDA2822M USB amplifier with lots of noise



## lili889 (Jul 14, 2016)

Hi everyone,

I'm trying to build a small usb powered amp using the TDA2822M chip amp, and it's working, the problem is when I connect the amp to the PC and the audio input to the same PC, if I use an usb charger, or if I connect the amp to another audio source, no problem at all. When I connect the power and audio to the same source (PC or tablet), the amp makes lots of noise and distortion, the noise is similar to a small fly, it seems like a ground loop but how I can get rid of it?

Thanks,


----------

